# Symantec: Change your Facebook password now



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

From infoworld.com


> Symantec: Change your Facebook password now
> 
> Symantec today warned that advertisers, analytic platforms, and other third parties may be able to access Facebook users' personal information using inadvertently leaked application tokens. The security company advised Facebook users to change their passwords on the social networking site in order protect their accounts from being mined.
> 
> ...


More details: Facebook Applications Accidentally Leaking Access to Third Parties | Symantec Connect Community


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

iframes seem to have always caused trouble and viral uses.


----------

